# Fact Finding



## RichSyl (3 mo ago)

I have a Power Max 828 LE. Picked it up free. Appears to work fine. The original owner said he had to put a block of wood & I think it was between intermediate shaft & axle shaft. Everything is tight, all gears work fine. Wheel friction bracket shifts side to side about 1/2”, normal? Trouble shooting. Sending my son 7 hrs away and want to make sure it run well.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Installing a block of wood? That does not sound right .... sure sounds like something needs repair.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

can you post a picture of the situation? I'm not following the block of wood thing.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Not getting the whole stichk myself*


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Up on blocks?
Block of wood as leverage?
Wood got caught.
Post a few pics.

All will be well.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

My guess, wood got caught.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

One and done .......


----------

